# Steroids - do they affect sex drive in women?



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Obviously in men certain steroids increase sex drivebamd others decrease it. For example anavar and primobolan are known to decrease it. Those of you that have used steroids like anavar and primo - does it affect your sex drive?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

remember the reason it does this in men is mainly due to estrogen.... anavar can make some more interested for others no... in my experience with ladies..those using are generally do so on a contest diet...so their hormones are being effected by the training and dieting....i.e lowering sexual interest.....


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes, this effect has been documented and researched and i have seen it personally with my SO. Winstrol/NPP increase drive. Low test in females causes low sex drive and interest. Female's total testosterone ranges from 20-70 ng/dL. 20 being equivalent to a man with 200 ng/dL.


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes, it usually increases libido in women


----------

